# Wanted long quill stem



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2017)

In an effort to get a bit more reach I am looking for a long quill stem from someone's parts box. Something like 130 or 140mm in length. What do you have?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Feb 2017)

You must have got arms like me! Are we talking road or MTB?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> In an effort to get a bit more reach I am looking for a long quill stem from someone's parts box. Something like 130 or 140mm in length. What do you have?



what clamp dia ?


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> You must have got arms like me! Are we talking road or MTB?



They are not that long and I would have thought a 25 inch frame would be big enough, but it seems not.

Road please.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> what clamp dia ?



Would have been nice for Dawes to stamp it on their bars, I measured up at 25.4mm. I measured the current stem at 100mm C-C, but it is an ITM stem marked as '90'.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Would have been nice for Dawes to stamp it on their bars, I measured up at 25.4mm. I measured the current stem at 100mm C-C, but it is an ITM stem marked as '90'.



will have a look in the morning


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Feb 2017)

Got this one.....


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Got this one.....
> 
> View attachment 339616



Blimey, that is a monster. Do you know the clamp size?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Feb 2017)

Don't know the clamp size. Whatever the standard size was. It was on my fixed and that was built before bars went all over sized.

For what it's worth, I measured it at 25.6 with the bolt not done up at all.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Would have been nice for Dawes to stamp it on their bars, I measured up at 25.4mm. I measured the current stem at 100mm C-C, but it is an ITM stem marked as '90'.



Got 3 
First is a black cinelli at 105 with a 26.4 clamp
Next is a cinelli at 125 and26.4 clamp
And finally a custom at 100 and 26 

Please note all lengths are as per markings on the Stems


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Don't know the clamp size. Whatever the standard size was. It was on my fixed and that was built before bars went all over sized.
> 
> For what it's worth, I measured it at 25.6 with the bolt not done up at all.



That sounds very suitable, how much would you like for it?


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Got 3
> First is a black cinelli at 105 with a 26.4 clamp
> Next is a cinelli at 125 and26.4 clamp
> And finally a custom at 100 and 26
> ...



Thanks for digging them think that 'Hugh's' will be more suitable.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Thanks for digging them think that 'Hugh's' will be more suitable.


 no probs i thought i had some longer ones but cant find them


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> That sounds very suitable, how much would you like for it?



I don't want anything for it. I'll never use it again so it is just forming part of the huge collection of stuff that is our house.

I have decided rather than give something up for Lent this year, I'm going to get rid of three items every day. Send me your address via PM and I'll send it on Wednesday. It will count as one of my three for the first day of Lent.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I don't want anything for it. I'll never use it again so it is just forming part of the huge collection of stuff that is our house.
> 
> I have decided rather than give something up for Lent this year, I'm going to get rid of three items every day. Send me your address via PM and I'll send it on Wednesday. It will count as one of my three for the first day of Lent.



Very generous, I have a garage full of stuff, can I trade you anything?


----------



## clyde (27 Feb 2017)

Cant post on this wanted page yet but looking for a 5/6 rearmech to replace a broken one. Shimano sis road.? Any suggestions. Cheers.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Mar 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I don't want anything for it. I'll never use it again so it is just forming part of the huge collection of stuff that is our house.
> 
> I have decided rather than give something up for Lent this year, I'm going to get rid of three items every day. Send me your address via PM and I'll send it on Wednesday. It will count as one of my three for the first day of Lent.



Huge thanks to 'Hugh', the stem arrived today. I have done a test fitting and it is perfect.


----------

